# tree lands on groundsman in PGH?



## Mike Barcaskey (Jul 27, 2004)

anyone hear about a tree falling on a fellow in PGH, PA, last week?
Oakmont I think.
I was fishing all weekend and my brother called to say he heard it on the news but I cant find anything in papers.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 27, 2004)

This is the closest to that I've heard about lately.

http://www.newsok.com/article/1281769/


----------



## THOR (Jul 27, 2004)

Killed by what he was tryin to protect how ironic


----------

